# Reflect-o-lite lenses wanted



## 101971 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi All,
I'm the new kid on the block  (well maybe not so new at my age) and wanted to know if anyone can steer me towards rear light bits for a set of Bargman lights I want to fit to the trailer we use with out MH.
They are Reflect-o-lite model #1400 with 3 lens on each and about 20" long. Can supply picture if required.
Had them in the garage 25 years and now need them but want some extra lenses before I fit them or could be wasting a lot of time if they get bumped.
Any help with truck or RV parts suppliers would be useful. Tried the web already without any luck. A lot were used on 80's yank RV's that came over here.
Thanks


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

We have a few members that deal in US RV parts, they should be along shortly.

Good luck with your search

Steve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Try http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/motorhomes4.htm and see if they can supply them.....

Keith


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*reflecto-o-lite lenses*

Hi,
you have a pm
regards duncan.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh No he dont ,he cant recieve them can he??


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*reflecto-o-lite lenses*

Hi wallybrain here, I forgot about pm's give me a ring 07738 669938 or e'mail me I have some details about lenses.
Regards Duncan.


----------

